
Ask HN: How may of you are applying for the government (no payback) “loans”? - kylebenzle
I work with Chase bank and they are having an event tonight for business owners on how to apply starting tomorrow.<p>I was told loans are limited to about 3 million in the US so there is going to be a massive backlog. THe best way to jump the line is to apply through a larger institution (your bank). How many of you guys are doing this?
======
Nelson215
I am, but how are we suppose to apply if the bank is close and only doing
drive-thru?

~~~
kylebenzle
You need to call ahead and make an appointment.

My banker told me there are 3 million spots open so its all about who get in
first.

~~~
Nelson215
Thanks, called my bank pnc and it's going to be an online application

